# 4 month old. How big should he be?



## Charliepup (Aug 12, 2017)

I have never had a shepherd before. Charlie was born 12th of may apparentely so is 4 months old. He was weighed last week at 23 pounds. His mother is a malinois so could be the reason he is small. I know a family who have a shepherd/husky cross. He is nearly 40 pounds and twice as tall as Charlie. Supposedly the same age as Charlie but they are not sure either. Do you guys think he looks 4 months old? He is beside a patterdale terrier in one of the pictures


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't compare your pup to others. They all have a genetic ceiling and with the right nutrition and exercise he'll mature to be as big as his genetics have determined. He's a little under what the gsd charts say he should weigh at his age but he's crossed to a smaller dog so he will probably weigh less. Mine has always been below the charts for weight too. The important thing is how healthy your pup is as he grows and from those pics I'd say you're doing a great job


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

if he was born May 12th, he's 3 months old not 4.


----------



## Charliepup (Aug 12, 2017)

Ha see that makes more sense him being 3 months! They told me he was 4 months. I forgot to ask what date they were born. So asked just before i posted. Which is why i didn't add up the dates ? Thanks guys


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

No problem. I've got a pup that was born around the same time. She's going to the vet tonight so I will get you her weight


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

first let me mention how fit all three of you are --- lol

don't compare or expect the dog to be a GSD as he will share traits that is the other half of his genetic
inheritance

just a great looking dog -- I appreciate a healthy sound , physically fundtional dog no matter what it is .

little Charlie pup is in perfect condition - weight , proportions , co-ordinated movement , ligaments , feet , looks like an bright focused confident ------ NICE dog !

is the keen terrier a Patterdale?


----------



## Charliepup (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you tenny  I need to get an appointment for the vet too.

Yep that is a Patterdale. He was ready to run haha. He screeches and screams when held back ha


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a German shepherd mix like yours but looks more like a GSD he should be 4 months by now my gsd was that small at the age of 3 months you shouldn't worry at all he get huge?


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Charlie is very beautiful and looks healthy! Mals are smaller, plus his ma or pa might be on the smaller side. Don't compare him to other dogs, especially GS/Husky. If the vet gives a clean bill of health, no need to worry about a thing. He is very pretty to me, as I have a thing for mals lol.


----------

